
Gimp doesn't properly remove image data - cyptus
https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/issues/4487
======
bootloop
Works as intended I guess. If I want to manipulate color I use the brush.

BUT, when saving the picture in a file format which doesn't support alpha it
should not fall back to the color information by default but instead use white
(or grey etc.), if not defined otherwise. And I think that's what Adobe PS is
doing?

I believe that's the actual problem if there is any.

